# Web search help please..what not to say



## little_missAmy (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi peeps.
I've not been on this site for a long time after finally conceiving. However, I do remember someone posting a great blog post on what not to say to people who are trying to conceive. I think it was in the style of a letter that you could copy and paste to friends.
I really need this for a friend right now and can't find it or no how to find it on this forum.
Anyone able to help?


----------



## Charmars (Sep 14, 2014)

not sure if this can be of help?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=339702.0


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

This is good.

http://www.resolve.org/support/for-family--friends/infertility-etiquette.html

/links


----------



## little_missAmy (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you. I found the resolve one but it wasn't the one I was thinking of. The original one I read was lovely as it was a sort of letter written to friends and family regarding the caring things they might say and why they really don't help. It was really emotional to read and spot on. My friend is having problems at the moment and I think it would be perfect for her to read and share. Thankfully I've found a similar post aimed at those of us who are struggling with number two, so I'm sorted but would really love to find the original article/blog post.


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello Amy - - did you miss Charmar's reply, above?


----------



## little_missAmy (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you, I did. This isn't what I was looking for either although I have seen this on ******** myself. Thank you for trying to help.


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Do let us know if you find it as I've love to read it too xx


----------

